# What was your first Japanese knife



## DitmasPork (Jan 23, 2021)

Interested in knowing what J-knife kickstarted others’ enthusiasm towards Japanese style knives. Tastes, kitchen needs, skill level, evolve over time—influencing what knives are desired and bought. My first Japanese gyuto, circa 2010, 240 Masamoto HC (from Korin), served me well, started an obsession.


----------



## ian (Jan 23, 2021)

What counts? Shuns (2008?), then Misono UX 10 (2015?), then Uraku 150 petty (2017?). All sold or gifted now.


----------



## Lars (Jan 23, 2021)

270mm Carbonext from JCK, 2010/11 I think. Sharpened it every day for 6 month for practice. Gave it away to a friend.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jan 23, 2021)

Fujiwara FKH 210 gyuto a long time ago.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 23, 2021)

ian said:


> What counts? Shuns (2008?), then Misono UX 10 (2015?), then Uraku 150 petty (2017?). All sold or gifted now.


I think Shuns and Globals were first knives for many. I also, bought a UX10 around the same time as the Masamoto HC, should revisit it, never used the ux10 much.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 23, 2021)

Lars said:


> 270mm Carbonext from JCK, 2010/11 I think. Sharpened it every day for 6 month for practice. Gave it away to a friend.


Wasn’t Carbonext similar to the Kikuichi TKC? I’ve not used either.


----------



## dafox (Jan 23, 2021)

2017, Tojiro DP 210 gyuto.


----------



## timebard (Jan 23, 2021)

Fujiwara FKM a few years back. Doesn't see a lot of use these days but it was enough to start me down the rabbit hole (and take off a fingertip).


----------



## j22582536 (Jan 23, 2021)

Shun was my first knife as well


----------



## MowgFace (Jan 23, 2021)

2010 Tojiro KU W#2 210 Gyuto.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 23, 2021)

Takamura Chromax


----------



## Mikeadunne (Jan 23, 2021)

Yup, shun


----------



## Lars (Jan 23, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Wasn’t Carbonext similar to the Kikuichi TKC? I’ve not used either.


That was certainly the hype at the time, but I never tried a TKC either.


----------



## daveb (Jan 23, 2021)

2010 Shun Classic Utility for silverskin. Never used anything like it before. From there went to Gesshin Ginga 270 and Suisin IH 240. Starting to slow down now.


----------



## pgugger (Jan 23, 2021)

210 mm Masamoto VG


----------



## Giovanny Torres (Jan 23, 2021)

Kai Seki-magoroku as pictured and then a Shibata Kotetsu


----------



## bryan03 (Jan 23, 2021)

Takeda Ko nakiri in blue 2 and iron 
13cm of joy
or the kogatana ..I don't remember who came first.
13y ago. ( edit ... maybe 15 in fact... :/ )


----------



## inferno (Jan 23, 2021)

i think it was the mac dimpled santoku. first carbon one was a jck blue moon santoku. 
both of them have been given away to family.

really good knives those!


----------



## 29palms (Jan 23, 2021)

My first was a Shun as I recall, but not for long I didn't like the profile. I bought a Tojiro W#2 ITK 240 then the Tanaka B#2 then I just kept upgrading, buying, selling, trading to now.


----------



## AT5760 (Jan 23, 2021)

Tanaka B2


----------



## ragz (Jan 23, 2021)

kikuichi chef knife & petty and many misono. Still have that petty in my kit well over a decade later. The kikuichi chefs I keep more as a nostalgic piece; it's actually one of the few fully stainless knives I have left, so I'll bust it out for citrus and whatnot. The misonos all got worked to death. The misono chefs knife is all I have left and it look likes a strange boning knife.


----------



## hijackn (Jan 23, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Interested in knowing what J-knife kickstarted others’ enthusiasm towards Japanese style knives. Tastes, kitchen needs, skill level, evolve over time—influencing what knives are desired and bought. My first Japanese gyuto, circa 2010, 240 Masamoto HC (from Korin), served me well, started an obsession.
> View attachment 111155



A set of 4 Masamoto gyutos have also been my first and only actively-used Japanese knives. I love them and have felt they are a very different experience from the German knives I was using before (and still do use often, actually).


----------



## Jason183 (Jan 23, 2021)

Kikuichi blue carbon yanagiba 270mm, I used it for everything including breaking down fish when I was apprentice.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 23, 2021)

Lars said:


> That was certainly the hype at the time, but I never tried a TKC either.



I also remember back then Devin Thomas knives had as must hype as Katos and Shigs do now—never had the chance of trying a DT.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 23, 2021)

TFTFTFTF. True definition of beater knife.


----------



## 4wa1l (Jan 23, 2021)

180mm Masakage Koishi gyuto. It was my only nice knife for a few years. Since expanding my collection of Japanese knives I still have a soft spot for it and use it often.


----------



## Midsummer (Jan 23, 2021)

Global (thanks Anthony Bourdain) and Shun. Not sure which was first. Probably Global.


----------



## DavidPF (Jan 23, 2021)

Single bevel, curved tip, thick-bladed paring knife, molded plastic handle, card of three for $1.95 (or whatever it was), around 1985. 

I can't say I had a soft spot for those knives, but they did have the advantage that you could sharpen them with your teeth (so I guess they had a soft spot for me).


----------



## James (Jan 23, 2021)

Ittosai Kotetsu aka Hattori HD aka Ryusen Bonten Unryu 210 mm gyuto. Fantastic balance of ease of cutting and food release. I haven't had purchased a knife with better OOTB fit and finish.


----------



## Duukt (Jan 23, 2021)

Tojiro Hairline Santoku


----------



## Helicon (Jan 23, 2021)

Hiromoto AS and Ichimonji TKC gyutos, both purchased in 2009


----------



## lumo (Jan 23, 2021)

Global Santoku


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 23, 2021)

Yaxell Dragon Fire 8.5" gyoto in BD1N (top). Absolutely love the steel and wish it was more ubiquitous. I believe I got the Dexter Russell below it before hand. It was an inexpensive way to see how I liked the nakiri-style blades. At the time I was quite fascinated by them. I'd been using the Wusthof below for a number of years.

I ended up thinning the Dexter and really enjoyed it. The Yaxell further solidified my love of thin blades so much so that I did a full blade thinning on the Wusthof and went back to it for a time until I realized it just wasn't the same and that I have much more of an affinity for push cutting vs. rocking.

And so, here I am embarking on my journey with two new knives added since.


----------



## JaVa (Jan 23, 2021)

I think it was in 2000 I bought 5 Mac knives to use at work. 2 240 pro gyutos, 2 120 petys and that wierd round tipped ”210 gyuto”. In 2004 I was gifted a new 240 Brieto from my boss. Happily used all those for years. 

But what got me really interested was in 2014 when I bought a Tanaka B2 dammy nakiri. It was eye opening and I had to see what else had I been missing. 

Next I wanted to know how steels in knives had developed since tha Macs and I bought one of the coolest steels I thought I could find in a design that looked nice. But Kohetsu hap40 was a real travesty for a knife. The steel was nice, but the knife was a horror show. That bad taste had to be instantly washed away with some nice Shiro Kamo... and the Takamura... and the Tanaka... and the Yoshikazu Ikeda.. and the.......


----------



## McMan (Jan 23, 2021)

Tosa bunka from JWW. (These used to be the "What first J-Knife should I get?" recommendations back in the day when there weren't anywhere near as many options available.)
Then a Takeda when he was still working with Blue#1 and used a wide bevel grind. 
Then the floodgates opened...

The Tosa was a cool knife. When Murray was still a one-man show, he had a deal when he was moving into a new shop that he'd sharpen one knife for every friend you could put on his email list. I put a few on and ended up sending him the Tosa. He re-ground it/re-profiled it. So, now it's a $60 Tosa with a Carter convex grind on it


----------



## LostHighway (Jan 23, 2021)

Two answers:
Way back in the early 1990s a bought a Sekai-made AUS8 Usuba and Deba imported through Messermeister, possibly the ancient ancestors of their current Mu Bamboo line. These have really crude yo-handles. I quickly realized I had no idea what I was doing and they have been sitting in their boxes ever since. 
Fast forward to 2015 or so I bought a Takefu Kato (to Go Kanehiro AS line) 210 gyuto. That also sits in its box.
I really have to sell some knives.


----------



## Martyn (Jan 23, 2021)

shun was my first J knife as well but not for very long


----------



## rob (Jan 23, 2021)

Yup,
‘Shun for me also.
wish I had a more glamorous story. Like those people who say their first concert was “Jimi Hendrix” or ”Rolling Stones”


----------



## panda (Jan 23, 2021)

takayuki grand cheff


----------



## jonnachang (Jan 23, 2021)

Masahiro HC then Masamoto and Glestains. Circa: 1995.


----------



## Twotimehojo (Jan 23, 2021)

Shun and it took 14 years before moving on. i never knew the weaknesses until I had other J knives to compare to.


----------



## RevJoe (Jan 23, 2021)

A Yoshikane hamano 240 gyuto Nashiji white #2, shestnut WA handle, got it from bst, original owner got it from knife roll.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson (Jan 23, 2021)

I’m not even a year into the game... my first j knife was a k&s 240 ku mazaki I bought last March. It’s funny because I really wasn’t that impressed and then sold it after a month to fund a Tsubaya branded Y Tanaka 240 in aogami 1 that was too good of a deal to pass up from @marc4pt0. I wanted one of those wide bevel Tanaka ever since I began looking at j knives. I was innocently asking him about his favorite flavor of wide bevel Tanaka and he just offered me the tsubaya along with some great info. I have no regrets.


----------



## Neofolis (Jan 23, 2021)

Technically my Tamahagane San cheese knife was my first Japanese knife and that was what got me interested, but my Hinoura White #1 165mm Nakiri was my first "proper" Japanese knife. That must be all of two weeks ago now.


----------



## drsmp (Jan 23, 2021)

My first concert was Pink Floyd - In the Flesh (Animals) Tour in the Omni Atlanta 1977  
My first J knife was a Miyabi Gyuto quickly upgraded to a Miyabi Birchwood. It was a great knife for the price and e potentially better than my German knives. Not aware of any stores in Atlanta that carry the knives we’re fond of here on KKF.


----------



## mmiinngg (Jan 24, 2021)

Some fine first pick!

I started with a Brieto m9 pro. We had a lot of fun.

Nothing to do with, but thinking about it, especially compared to the recent topics about sharpness etc. What makes me prefer my most recent acquisitions, munetoshi, wat, toyama ... have more to do with design (weight, balance and weight distribution, finesse of the tip, height, etc) than because of the ability to take razor sharp edges (capacity on the metal and of its processing) .
The knives that made us start can take razor sharp edges with decent sharpening skills, on the other hand we cannot change, or with a lot of work on it, it's "design".

Does it make sense?


----------



## DavidPF (Jan 24, 2021)

mmiinngg said:


> Does it make sense?


I think so? Are you saying you now appreciate knives that have good overall design, and you are not focused on only sharpness like at the beginning? That a well designed knife can be sharpened with some skill, but it's very difficult to fix a badly designed knife even if it's sharp?


----------



## mmiinngg (Jan 24, 2021)

Yes, that the design / specification is somewhat more or as important as the steel itself (not talking about less than 60hrc...)


----------



## sododgy (Jan 24, 2021)

A 240 Shibata type 3 bought last year. Added a kasumi Maz from Knifehouse PDX, and a tsuchime Wakui from K&S (both in 210) and it's still what I reach for most by a long shot.

I did just pick up CCK 1303 from Knifehouse, so I'm looking forward to getting back into that cleaver grind (previously used a 1301 I bought for a chef daily at work), but I don't know that it'll pull me away from the Shibata in any serious fashion. We'll see.


----------



## 9fingeredknife (Jan 24, 2021)

Bought a paring knife from Kiya when I was in Tokyo last year, that was the start of this yellow brick road...


----------



## mikemac (Jan 24, 2021)

Pretty sure it was a Masahiro 8" carbon from JB Prince in NYC. Over 15v years ago, and compared to the 'hot' names, prices have barely budged


----------



## @ftermath (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## demcav (Jan 24, 2021)

My first J-knife may have been the Kikuichi 240mm ginsanko gyuto that I still own.


----------



## preizzo (Jan 24, 2021)

Inazuma gyuto 240 and a couple of Fujiwara kanefusa One 300 mm carbon and another 210 gyuto 
One week later I bought a Mizuno ,one masamoto KS with stamp kanji and a misono


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 24, 2021)

Malcolm Johnson said:


> I’m not even a year into the game... my first j knife was a k&s 240 ku mazaki I bought last March. It’s funny because I really wasn’t that impressed and then sold it after a month to fund a Tsubaya branded Y Tanaka 240 in aogami 1 that was too good of a deal to pass up from @marc4pt0. I wanted one of those wide bevel Tanaka ever since I began looking at j knives. I was innocently asking him about his favorite flavor of wide bevel Tanaka and he just offered me the tsubaya along with some great info. I have no regrets.



Great knives you got! Different trajectories for different people—I often cringe when people recommend cheaper, lower quality knives as ‘beginner J knives,’ ‘...good introductory J knife.’ Something to be said for striving for the best ASAP. In my first 2 years of buying J knives I bought Masamoto, Konosuke Fujiyama, Kato and Shig. That said, I’d been using Wustof and Sabs for a decades, felt like jumping the queue of bang for buck knives.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Jan 24, 2021)

Masakage Shimo gyuto 240 mm. My first Japanese knife and my first fully reactive, non-stainless blade.


----------



## Koop (Jan 24, 2021)

It all started when I bought a set of Global knives for my wife for Christmas. Cutlery and More sent me a coupon for $25 off of my next purchase, so I bought myself a Yaxell/Enso ko-bunka in cladded VG10. Then I wanted a real Japanese knife. I got closer with a Misono Swedish carbon honesuki. This was followed by a JCK Natures Blue Moon sugihiki 240mm. Then a Kintaro (Yoshimi Kato) stainless clad white #2 gyuto 210mm from JKI. This has all happened since Christmas - less than a month!


----------



## Malcolm Johnson (Jan 24, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Great knives you got! Different trajectories for different people—I often cringe when people recommend cheaper, lower quality knives as ‘beginner J knives,’ ‘...good introductory J knife.’ Something to be said for striving for the best ASAP. In my first 2 years of buying J knives I bought Masamoto, Konosuke Fujiyama, Kato and Shig. That said, I’d been using Wustof and Sabs for a decades, felt like jumping the queue of bang for buck knives.


I agree, obviously... haha. I knew I had good knife tech, I knew the basics of sharpening... so why not start off with a nice one? Especially when I got such a sweet deal on that Y Tanaka.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 24, 2021)

Malcolm Johnson said:


> I agree, obviously... haha. I knew I had good knife tech, I knew the basics of sharpening... so why not start off with a nice one? Especially when I got such a sweet deal on that Y Tanaka.



Right on! I'm still learning a lot about sharpening, but when I bought the first J-knife, I was pretty adept with cookinf and knife techniques, was doing small catering gigs in those days. My first 2 were Masamoto HC and Misono UX10—back then my main source of kitchen knife information was ChefsTalk forum, a poster named Boar de Laze in particular; only J-knife vendors I knew was Korin and cktg, JCK. Then I discovered KKF, which opened my eyes significantly, especially helpful in bringing to my attention JKI and JNS, which really kicked things off for me.


----------



## heldentenor (Jan 24, 2021)

My first three were a Henckels Twin Cermax (made in Japan), a Shun parer, and a Global flexible fillet knife/slicer. All long since gone. 

My first "proper" Japanese gyuto was a Hiromoto AS that I still love and use often.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 24, 2021)

Midsummer said:


> Global (thanks Anthony Bourdain) and Shun. Not sure which was first. Probably Global.



I know Globals generally aren't fancied much and often derided on this forum.

That said, I've always wanted to try out a Global in the kitchen! I've never used or held a Global, and do consider it to be an iconic design—maybe 'cause I dig Bourdain too. Despite their naysayers, Globals are arguably one of the most popular knives on the market, perhaps partly responsible for kickstarting a passion for kitchen knife in many chefs—there're more Global chef tattoos on cooks' forearms than Katos, Shigs or Raquins collectively.

And, no, won't be trading any of my knives for a Global, but do want to try one.


----------



## Rangen (Jan 24, 2021)

Sugimoto CM4030. It was my first upgrade from my Dexter stainless cleaver. Still stainless, but so superior that my mind was boggled.

For things that are not Chinese cleavers, it was a sort of single-bevel Nakiri-shaped thing, of unknown provenance, almost certainly purchased from woodworking sources, and almost certainly of blue steel. Never did find a use for it, but I still have it around.

Globals are very serviceable, useful, often well-shaped knives, at a fair price. I have several. I like them plenty, except when it's time to sharpen them.


----------



## wombat (Jan 24, 2021)

Kanetsune santoku, now residing in a friend's kitchen


----------



## Runner_up (Jan 24, 2021)

Kanehiro AS stainless clad 240mm gyuto. What a great knife that was. Used for a few years when I was a line cook and was such a huge upgrade for me. 

The knife was retired, refinished, and then gifted to my best friend, who will be my best man at my wedding. The knife always had a slight lefty grind, and he's a southpaw, so it seemed appropriate. 

While I miss the knife, he loves it and uses it everyday. I'm so happy that it got a second life and is used once again with love and care.


----------



## Bodine (Jan 24, 2021)

Man, all my life I had Chicago Cutlery, and I could sharpen them up super fine, trouble was, you had to lose too much steel when doing so and had to do so too often.
Now I don't remember how, but I found Shun, a major step up, seriously a major step up . 
So I got a few Shun's and was happy for a few years, when my wonderful wife asked If I would like another for Christmas. For some reason, I googled best Japanese knives, and found this forum, filled out the form, and with the forums guidance, bought a Kochi 240 from Jon, who was most helpful.
Well the more I read, and became addicted to this site, the more I wished to continue my search for "My" perfect knife. Still searching 
Sorry, answer is Shun.


----------



## nexus1935 (Jan 24, 2021)

My first Japanese knife was a Fujiwara FKM petty in 2012-ish


----------



## DavidPF (Jan 25, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> felt like jumping the queue of bang for buck knives.


When you know what you want, and you know why, and you have the money, it would almost be silly to *not* go ahead with it.

P.S. I just now noticed how potentially interesting your screen name might or might not be intended to be. Pretty cool, I think, if it was all meant both forwards and backwards.


----------



## 4rgedCarbon (Jan 25, 2021)

I have a Shun classic as well, but I would have to say my first true hand forged knife is my Tananka 270mm Ironwood Gyuto. It was forged by Papa Tanaka and has already brought me many years of joy.


----------



## GBT-Splint (Jan 25, 2021)

Shun classic petty --> Kotetsu x3 --> KS


----------



## Benuser (Jan 25, 2021)

First one was a Kai Wasabi. Impossible to sharpen. Huge, clumped carbides. Next a Global G-2. At least a decent profile. Then discovered carbons: Herder’s Lignum 3 and Hiromoto AS.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 25, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> When you know what you want, and you know why, and you have the money, it would almost be silly to *not* go ahead with it.
> 
> P.S. I just now noticed how potentially interesting your screen name might or might not be intended to be. Pretty cool, I think, if it was all meant both forwards and backwards.



Screen name is just a minor alteration of 'Ditmas Park,' a neighborhood in Brooklyn's Flatbush area.

Even if one doesn't know what they want, and have the funds—it's pretty cool to just commit, and buy whatever, trusting the collector's instinct! My first wa handle knives were Kono Fujiyama and Kato—I knew very little about the makers, had never touched a wa handle before buying those, had never had and white or blue steel knives. No regrets. It's akin to buying a great, dry-aged porterhouse for a first steak.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 25, 2021)

I guess it was a (******) Yaxell Ran santoku which was a gift from my cousin.

It was followed by a 210 Hattori FH gyuto, a 270 Western Konosuke HD... and then a 210 Hattori KD.


----------



## YumYumSauce (Jan 25, 2021)

1st knife purchase: Tojiro DP stainless 240 mm gyuto. Think I bought it back in 2012. 

Its my beater/loaner now.


----------



## captaincaed (Jan 25, 2021)

I honestly can't remember which was first, but I do remember taking this picture and thinking "...I have a problem." Only two of these are still around.


----------



## esoo (Jan 26, 2021)

Japanese made: ZKramer 8" Carbon

That led me to try a Tojiro Shirogami nakiri off eBay for $40CAD


----------



## kevin (Jan 26, 2021)

Takamura R2 back when I was in culinary school , sold to a friend now.


----------



## Vitamin_Ke (Jan 26, 2021)

Buffalo branded Santoku and Chinese Cleaver made in Japan from anonymous stainless steel we got in the late 90s


----------



## Doffen (Jan 26, 2021)

Set of tree globals. Then different Shun Classic’s. Still in use in my cabin.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 26, 2021)

Scanning over answers—it appears Shun gets top prize for people's first J-knife choice. 

BTW, where's @josemartinlopez? Didn't he buy a bunch of top drawer knives as firsts?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Jan 26, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Scanning over answers—it appears Shun gets top prize for people's first J-knife choice.
> 
> BTW, where's @josemartinlopez? Didn't he buy a bunch of top drawer knives as firsts?











Tanaka Ironwood: Ideal Beginner Gyuto You'll Love to Pick Up - Kytchen Knyfe N00b


The first Japanese knife I bought was, by a stroke of luck, the most beginner friendly knife one could choose. It was also, by an even greater stroke of luck,…Read More




www.kytchenknyfen00b.com





according to his blog it was a tanaka ironwood

"The first Japanese knife I bought was, by a stroke of luck, the most beginner friendly knife one could choose."


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 26, 2021)

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Tanaka Ironwood: Ideal Beginner Gyuto You'll Love to Pick Up - Kytchen Knyfe N00b
> 
> 
> The first Japanese knife I bought was, by a stroke of luck, the most beginner friendly knife one could choose. It was also, by an even greater stroke of luck,…Read More
> ...



Fancy!


----------



## McMan (Jan 26, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> BTW, where's @josemartinlopez? Didn't he buy a bunch of top drawer knives as firsts?


"He" never existed. It was one part Andy Kaufman, one part Keyzer Soce.


----------



## CommandoCobraRamboKnife (Jan 26, 2021)

My first Japanese knife was the Miyabi Kaizen. I acquired this knife after I was captured by the Yakuza. Long story short, I made it out with my fingers all intact.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 26, 2021)

McMan said:


> "He" never existed. It was one part Andy Kaufman, one part Keyzer Soce.



I need to re-watch 'The Usual Suspects,' one of my fave films!


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 26, 2021)

captaincaed said:


> I honestly can't remember which was first, but I do remember taking this picture and thinking "...I have a problem." Only two of these are still around.
> 
> View attachment 111516


Nice Sab! I've a soft spot for Sabs.
I've never used a Victorinox chef's knife, the newer ones look quite smart IMO!


----------



## chiffonodd (Jan 26, 2021)

MAC Pro MBK-85 ... a real gateway knife


----------



## Holy ghost (Jan 26, 2021)

Misono Swedish steel 240 gyuto, bought in 2007 and it's still with me, now looks like weird sujihiki but works well. Great knife!


----------



## Gjackson98 (Jan 26, 2021)

Shun +1


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jan 26, 2021)

Shun Classic -> Shun Elite --> JCK Carbonext ---> trip to JKI (Venice at the time) & down the rabbit hole I flew ... all Jon's fault (thx BTW!)


----------



## ethompson (Jan 26, 2021)

Mine was this kiritsuke. It was given to me by my father and I don’t know a ton about it other than I didn’t really know what I was doing (still don’t with single bevels) and it’s seen some abuse in its life. It’s the only thing in my roll I’d never, ever sell.


----------



## mikemac (Jan 28, 2021)

mikemac said:


> Pretty sure it was a Masahiro 8" carbon from JB Prince in NYC. Over 15v years ago, and compared to the 'hot' names, prices have barely budged



Dang! Glad somebody mentioned it 'cause I spaced....
My first J-knives were a 4-piece set of Mac's that came with a plastic cutting board that had a tiny ceramic stone imbedded in the corner
That was around '77-'78


----------



## captaincaed (Jan 28, 2021)

That's an old school marketing package. Love it


----------



## Krouton (Jan 28, 2021)

If it counts, zKramer Euroline, otherwise a Tojiro DP


----------



## Slk707 (Jan 28, 2021)

My first week of working in a restaurant I started at dish washer and ended the week doing 5 days prep and 2 days on the fryer to start learning the kitchen and my chef at the time gave me a victorinox chef knife and I loved at first it was so sharp then eventually it wasn't so I started down the long road of how to sharpen a knife which led me to water stones and that's when I started getting the understanding and feeling that Japanese stuff seemed to be at the top of the knife world and I wanted to give one a try so I got a miyabi chef and paring knife and I loved them but of course I then later jumped on the hype train of the masamoto KS and from then I've been addicted. While I'm no longer the biggest fan of the KS I do have to give it the credit of leading me here to the forum and peaking my interest in great knives


----------



## The Edge (Jan 28, 2021)

My first was a Tanaka ironwood nakiri in r2 clad with damascus bought back in 2011.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 28, 2021)

Slk707 said:


> My first week of working in a restaurant I started at dish washer and ended the week doing 5 days prep and 2 days on the fryer to start learning the kitchen and my chef at the time gave me a victorinox chef knife and I loved at first it was so sharp then eventually it wasn't so I started down the long road of how to sharpen a knife which led me to water stones and that's when I started getting the understanding and feeling that Japanese stuff seemed to be at the top of the knife world and I wanted to give one a try so I got a miyabi chef and paring knife and I loved them but of course I then later jumped on the hype train of the masamoto KS and from then I've been addicted. While I'm no longer the biggest fan of the KS I do have to give it the credit of leading me here to the forum and peaking my interest in great knives



Most of the pro cooks I know view knives simply as work tools, not interested in spending beyond what's needed to buy good, functional knives—wustof, henkels, victorinox, etc. Paycheck, type of food made and workplace kitchen culture seems to plays a big part. My first J-knife—circa $150—preps ingredients as well as a 1k knife. Good knife skills with a $15 knife trumps poor knife skills with a unicorn knife 24/7 IMO. That said, I love my good knives!


----------



## Etsoh (Jan 29, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Most of the pro cooks I know view knives simply as work tools, not interested in spending beyond what's needed to buy good, functional knives—wustof, henkels, victorinox, etc. Paycheck, type of food made and workplace kitchen culture seems to plays a big part. My first J-knife—circa $150—preps ingredients as well as a 1k knife. Good knife skills with a $15 knife trumps poor knife skills with a unicorn knife 24/7 IMO. That said, I love my good knives!



Well said. When I started cooking I was happy with a fresh plastic handle run of the mill blade, then started looking into jknives and bought a global. Global lasted me a few months until I bought a Sakai knife which blew the global out of the water with its performance. Since then I've spent quite a few dollars buying different knives, but at a certain point that has sort of died down realizing that technique is a far greater test of your cutting ability vs how much you spent on a blade. HRC and steel type are two of the things I look for. Other things like how many folds the Damascus cladding has or what kind of horn is on the handle not so much. But hey I do like me some good looking Damascus, I just don't see the point in spending a thousand dollars plus for a unicorn gyuto when it's going to be babied and not be put to full use cause of how expensive it is and not wanting to ruin it's look. To each their own though


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 29, 2021)

Etsoh said:


> Well said. When I started cooking I was happy with a fresh plastic handle run of the mill blade, then started looking into jknives and bought a global. Global lasted me a few months until I bought a Sakai knife which blew the global out of the water with its performance. Since then I've spent quite a few dollars buying different knives, but at a certain point that has sort of died down realizing that technique is a far greater test of your cutting ability vs how much you spent on a blade. HRC and steel type are two of the things I look for. Other things like how many folds the Damascus cladding has or what kind of horn is on the handle not so much. But hey I do like me some good looking Damascus, I just don't see the point in spending a thousand dollars plus for a unicorn gyuto when it's going to be babied and not be put to full use cause of how expensive it is and not wanting to ruin it's look. To each their own though



As a home cook, I have the luxury of usually not being on deadline with prepping, never worrying of anyone stealing or borrowing my knives, etc. I guess for pro cooks, it depends on the kitchen culture, if colleagues are respectful of others' knives—which would influence the decision on whether the bring a high-priced knife to work.


----------



## Slk707 (Jan 29, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> As a home cook, I have the luxury of usually not being on deadline with prepping, never worrying of anyone stealing or borrowing my knives, etc. I guess for pro cooks, it depends on the kitchen culture, if colleagues are respectful of others' knives—which would influence the decision on whether the bring a high-priced knife to work.


Ya I was very lucky to work in a very good kitchen environment where almost everyone had there own knives so none went missing and the more seasoned cooks in the kitchen would come in early during prep and help teach us new guys. I definitely lucked out!


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 29, 2021)

Slk707 said:


> Ya I was very lucky to work in a very good kitchen environment where almost everyone had there own knives so none went missing and the more seasoned cooks in the kitchen would come in early during prep and help teach us new guys. I definitely lucked out!



Dude that lives across from my parent's worked as a cook for many, many years—he couldn't care less about higher end knives, think he was bored by my enthusiasm towards J-knives. Just a job for him, happy with his Wustofs.


----------



## chefwp (Mar 10, 2021)

Mine was a Misono 240mm around 2006. I made the horrible mistake of lightly engraving my name, which you might be able to barely see in this pic between the logo and the handle. In my defense, I worked at a large resort that had an ever changing staff of shady-seeming individuals. I really don't know, they were never around long enough to really know... Too bad, it is probably a great knife for someone, but I never loved it. I have never tried to sell it, I assume having my name on both sides, even though barely noticeable and small would be a deal-killer for most. I know I could discount it, but what's the point if it barely covers shipping...


----------



## DavidPF (Mar 10, 2021)

chefwp said:


> ... shady-seeming individuals. I really don't know, they were never around long enough to really know...


Someone who figures he'll be leaving soon is also probably more likely to take something.



> I could discount it, but what's the point if it barely covers shipping...


Sounds like a good candidate for a gift to someone local to you who really needs a knife (maybe after a few minutes with sandpaper)

Come to think of it, if the sanding looked good you could probably sell it at less of a discount.


----------



## Pointless1 (Mar 10, 2021)

Shun “Japanese chef’s knife.” Still have it. And glad it started me on this path because guns, bicycles, and motorcycles weren’t taking enough of my money.


----------



## chefwp (Mar 10, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> Someone who figures he'll be leaving soon is also probably more likely to take something.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good candidate for a gift to someone local to you who really needs a knife (maybe after a few minutes with sandpaper)
> ...


I like the way you think!


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Mar 10, 2021)

Mac Pro, then a Hiromoto G3 was my first non-factory one, then Munetoshi was my first carbon. Mazaki definitely did right by me making all three of those so why stop?


----------



## vxd (Mar 10, 2021)

Carter petty. Such a great knife. Didn't realize how good of a deal it was a the time.


----------



## Benuser (Mar 11, 2021)

chefwp said:


> Mine was a Misono 240mm around 2006. I made the horrible mistake of lightly engraving my name, which you might be able to barely see in this pic between the logo and the handle. In my defense, I worked at a large resort that had an ever changing staff of shady-seeming individuals. I really don't know, they were never around long enough to really know... Too bad, it is probably a great knife for someone, but I never loved it. I have never tried to sell it, I assume having my name on both sides, even though barely noticeable and small would be a deal-killer for most. I know I could discount it, but what's the point if it barely covers shipping...
> View attachment 117624


Give it a second chance after thinning the first 10 millimetres.


----------



## chefwp (Mar 11, 2021)

Benuser said:


> Give it a second chance after thinning the first 10 millimetres.


heh, I have always been paranoid about messing up the asymmetrical 70/30 grind already, if I added thinning it, I'd be sure to ef it up then... It actually isn't so thick as is anyway... I'm probably gonna try to sand and polish my name off there, I have a friend that is a jeweler that can probably help me make it look pretty, and then try to sell it. Either that or it may become my 'camping' knife.


----------



## Delat (Mar 11, 2021)

Shun was my first j-knife. I got a great deal on an 8” Premiere model for around $80 10-15 years ago. Just last year due to pandemic boredom I decided to learn sharpening instead of having it done by a pro. Which lead to close examination of the edge. Which lead to “omg look at all those damn chips!” Which lead to “I need a better knife”. Which lead to KKF. Which lead to my Shiro Kamo R2 gyuto.  

Next up I really want to try a laser and thinking k-tip Shibata.


----------



## IsoJ (Mar 11, 2021)

Sakai Yusuke Swedish stainless 210mm


----------



## DavidPF (Mar 11, 2021)

chefwp said:


> heh, I have always been paranoid about messing up the asymmetrical 70/30 grind already, if I added thinning it, I'd be sure to ef it up then...


I get the feeling that when you sharpen your other knives you don't just blindly go at them. 

_I don't think there's anything you could do wrong on there that you couldn't just as easily do wrong on a 50/50 symmetrical knife._ (You can't check for the sides looking equal of course, but just being equal was never proof of a good job, no matter what knife you have.)

BUT none of that has much to do with your liking or not liking the idea. Having a knife you don't like to use is not much help, when you have a good one you _do_ like to use.


----------



## stringer (Mar 11, 2021)

Shun classic 210. Had my parents buy it for my Christmas present 6 months after I started my first pro cooking job. I used it and abused it for a decade in precessional kitchens and then sold it on eBay for more than the original purchase price. Not too many knives hold value like that.


----------



## chefwp (Mar 13, 2021)

chefwp said:


> I made the horrible mistake of lightly engraving my name, which you might be able to barely see in this pic between the logo and the handle. In my defense, I worked at a large resort that had an ever changing staff of shady-seeming individuals. I really don't know, they were never around long enough to really know... Too bad, it is probably a great knife for someone, but I never loved it. I have never tried to sell it, I assume having my name on both sides, even though barely noticeable and small would be a deal-killer for most. I know I could discount it, but what's the point if it barely covers shipping...


So I should soon receive some fine sandpaper 1500-7000 grit to augment what I already have in the lower numbers, I'm gonna make a project out of it. If I can get it suitably polished, get my name off it without it being conspicuous, and put a great edge back on it, we'll see...


----------



## gcsquared (Mar 13, 2021)

Mac professional 150mm petty 15 years ago. It was so out of this world at the time, I think I bought like 5 lbs of cucumber just to use as test cuts. I still have the knife.


----------



## bsfsu (Mar 13, 2021)

1st - Global that has been lost, 1997ish
1st Carbon-Mizuno Tanrenjo dx deba, 2004/5?


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813 (Mar 14, 2021)

dafox said:


> 2017, Tojiro DP 210 gyuto.


Same here. Should’ve done more research lol


----------



## chefwp (Mar 15, 2021)

chefwp said:


> Mine was a Misono 240mm around 2006. I made the horrible mistake of lightly engraving my name, which you might be able to barely see in this pic between the logo and the handle.


I'm happy to say it is a moot point now, I sat down with it and some 200- 7000 grit sandpaper and polished my name off, was pleased with the results and put it out there, it sold right away, yay.


----------



## Tristan (Mar 15, 2021)

Carbonext 210, and hattori forum honesuki.
Both rarely get any use these days


----------



## dafox (Mar 15, 2021)

Tristan said:


> Carbonext 210, and hattori forum honesuki.
> Both rarely get any use these days


Is there another honesuki that you are using, or are you just not using one very much?


----------



## kingdingelling (Mar 17, 2021)

Hiroshi Kato Bunka - 160mm AS Kurouchi in 2019


----------



## adam_Cullen (Mar 18, 2021)

Global slicer, but my 140mm Anryu Ko-Bunka is was REALLY sold me on Japanese cutlery. Completely changes my life


----------



## 4phantom (Mar 19, 2021)

Mine was an Ogata White #2 Santoku that was a gift to me from my sister. Used it for 9months w/o sharpening cause I was used to a set of stainless crap that was purchased by my parents! Then I discovered what was possible with whetstones!


----------



## Tristan (Mar 19, 2021)

dafox said:


> Is there another honesuki that you are using, or are you just not using one very much?


Missed this question. I’m using a Tsukiji masamoto honesuki these days. Smaller and much thinner.


----------



## Tristan (Mar 19, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> I know Globals generally aren't fancied much and often derided on this forum.
> 
> That said, I've always wanted to try out a Global in the kitchen! I've never used or held a Global, and do consider it to be an iconic design—maybe 'cause I dig Bourdain too. Despite their naysayers, Globals are arguably one of the most popular knives on the market, perhaps partly responsible for kickstarting a passion for kitchen knife in many chefs—there're more Global chef tattoos on cooks' forearms than Katos, Shigs or Raquins collectively.
> 
> And, no, won't be trading any of my knives for a Global, but do want to try one.


I used to think Globals were THE knife. They were the priciest thing in the department store, and I babied mine (210mm chef) for a couple years.
These days I use the spine to crack open coconuts. Single mould knife blade to handle. Very sturdy.
Also it doesn’t hurt the edge. Which is good as globals are gummy and unpleasant on stones


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 19, 2021)

Tristan said:


> I used to think Globals were THE knife. They were the priciest thing in the department store, and I babied mine (210mm chef) for a couple years.
> These days I use the spine to crack open coconuts. Single mould knife blade to handle. Very sturdy.
> Also it doesn’t hurt the edge. Which is good as globals are gummy and unpleasant on stones



I'm not a knife snob, aware that tastes and references can shift and evolve. I used to think my Wustof classic was the cream of the crop. Interestingly, I've been going back and using knife I'd bought a decade ago to rediscover why I bought them in the first place.


----------



## Tristan (Mar 19, 2021)

I’m finding less and less functional differences between a well sharpened cost efficient carbon and a few more pricey pieces
But the heart wants what the heart wants.
And some knives just sing with your cutting style


----------



## Unstoppabo (Mar 19, 2021)

Tojiro ITK 240 kiritsuke. Crap handle with plastic ferrule, horrible painted on KU finish that started rubbing off on the first cut. Next purchase was an assorted mix of wet/dry sand paper to get rid of the KU, then a King combo and eventually my first jnat. This sits in a drawer but I'll never sell it.


----------



## Homechef (Mar 20, 2021)

Shun Ken onion edition from 2010. Rock chopping machine!!! Still the measuring stick for new arrivals to the block.


----------



## Lpn562 (Mar 20, 2021)

Masahiro MV 240 back in Y2K.


----------



## jwthaparc (Mar 20, 2021)

Does a miyabi kaizen 210 count? If not it was a 210 agaogi 2 mystery gyuto.


----------

